# Any Baseball Fans Here?



## Paladin1950 (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm a long time die hard New York Yankees fan. But currently, they totally stink. Earlier this season, I knew they were not as good as their record. I been through a lot of seasons where the Yankees had a great team. I knew that they were a great team and could go all the way to the World Series. But I never had that feeling about this team. This team reminds me of the '64 Phillies. When I lived in NYC, I went to old Yankee Stadium all of the time. I went to Shea Stadium when the Yankees were out on the road. I would root for whoever was playing the Mets.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 20, 2022)

Yes, I am a Red Sox fan.

In Boston, I had a standing rule:  No Yankee fans allowed in the house.

It's not a bad thing -- we didn't know any Yankee fans, so it never came up.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 20, 2022)

Mets fan here, but I'll root for the Yanks as well since they are a home team.  Not when they play the Mets, however.  As a child, my dad took me to Yankee Stadium regularly, but about age 10 or 11, I fell in love with the Dodgers.  I was utterly frustrated when they went to L.A.  Then, along came my beloved and crazy Mets.


----------



## MrPants (Aug 20, 2022)

Not a die-hard fan but I do like to take in a game or two every year in Toronto. The stadium is a domed stadium in the central part of downtown Toronto. Bit of a pain to get to by car so I usually take public transit. 

I would prefer a more authentic open air stadium though tbh. I treat each outing as an opportunity to fill up on over-priced beer and junk food while doing some people watching. What goes on in the game is almost secondary to me. The Toronto Blue Jays have a pretty good team this year but I doubt they're going anywhere in the playoffs, if they even make it that far?


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2022)

Growing up in Pittsburgh, I became a Pirate fan, by osmosis, and remain a Buc fan. Currently, they may be nothing to write home about...but I still "write home"!  I will always remember the 1960 World Series.  A routine double play ball struck something on the field and bounced up hitting Tony Kubeck in the throat, as I recall.....the rest is history.






Statue commemorating Mazeroski's walk-off home run in Pittsburgh


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2022)

Growing up, I remember listening to the games on the radio.  My Dad and Uncle both had radios in the garage, on the work bench or on the kitchen table.  My older Brother & I, had transistor radios.  That way you could be doing something, while listening to the game.  It was a slower pace than TV, with occasional outbursts, on a sea of chatter and "splainin'"!  It was so great!


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 20, 2022)

I really enjoy a good baseball game.  On a hot summer's day, sitting in the stands drinking beer.  Its hard to beat.  Don't do it often enough.

Doesn't have to be big league or even professional.  I can enjoy a good Little League game, even without beer.  

Have not followed the pros since Roger Maris beat Babe Ruth's 60 homerun record.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 20, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Mets fan here, but I'll root for the Yanks as well since they are a home team.  Not when they play the Mets, however.  As a child, my dad took me to Yankee Stadium regularly, but about age 10 or 11, I fell in love with the Dodgers.  I was utterly frustrated when they went to L.A.  Then, along came my beloved and crazy Mets.


When I was in grade school we had one of those bully type of teachers who liked to embarrass kids in front of the other kids. He also enjoyed pinching kids hard in the shoulder which hurt a lot. I could not stand him. His name was Mr. Gentry and he had a son named Gary who was one of the starting pitchers for the 1969 NY Mets team. So when the Mets played the Orioles in the World Series that year I rooted for the Orioles and became an Orioles fan. I stuck with them until Phoenix was granted an expansion team and now am a Diamondback fan. Team has pretty much been average since winning the World Series in 2001.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 20, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> Orioles fan


I had just moved to Baltimore in the summer of 1983, the year the Orioles won the World Series, it was a very exciting time.  

Did not go to any of the games, but I went down to the Inner Harbor during one game.  Everyone, except me, was listening to the game on radio or TVs in bars and restaurants.  People seeing I had no radio often volunteered the latest on the game.  Hard not to get into the feeling.

A few months later the Colts left Baltimore.  As I recall they tried to sneak things out in the middle of the night in a snow storm.  William Donald Schaefer, our long serving mayor, cried openly.  Baltimore loved its sports.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 20, 2022)

I think I was probably the only Orioles fan living in Phoenix at the time...lol. My father got a fed job in 1970 so we moved to the DC area for a couple of years and my dad took me to Washington Senators games whenever the Orioles played there. It was the only time I saw them "live" in a ballpark. Those were some great teams.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2022)

Currently  watching the   Little League World Series,   since we have a local team (Pearland)  in the mix  ....   so far, so good.


----------



## David777 (Aug 20, 2022)

Have not seen a pro game in years though have thought about doing so many times that is a 55 mile drive north.  I enjoy watching a good game.  As a California 50s/60s suburban kid, all our schools had large grassy athletic fields including diamonds.  Late winter into spring, at the recess bells, we boys would grab gear, race outside and play either softball work ups or fly ups.  Was in Little League too.  Also at times, played endless baseball during weekends and preferred hardball.  Amazing how we humans can learn to track down towering fly balls at the crack off a bat in an outfield.  Major league players make it look easy but anyone that as an adult that not played in years that has played in a pick up softball game will soon find that is a skill readily lost and instead be lucky to come within several feet of where a ball lands. All my life have had an ability to throw rocks accurately, a skill baseball had much to do with.   

As a young adult, became disappointed many other men had so little interest in playing baseball while instead were consumed with chasing women, gambling for money, and partying (as in drunk, drugged).  A main reason I took up solo outdoor nature activities.

As someone born in downtown Los Angeles, I was a big Dodger fan growing up during the Koufax, Drysdale, Tommy Davis, Maury Wills, Walter Alston era, even after we moved to Northern California.  As an adult, have been a San Francisco Giants fan but am not as enthusiastic about baseball. This year's SF Giants team is about .500 and not going anywhere.  Generally find the modern MLB era annoying given high salaries, constantly changing players that have little allegiance to teams they began with, designated hitters, and more.  Oh yeah, I hated the Yankees because during the 1950s they were so dominant and generally learned to hate the New York news media in all ways that thought they were all that mattered.  In 1963 Dodgers played the Yankees in the World Series, sweeping them in 4 games, giving up just 4 runs.  The ultimate beat down.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 20, 2022)

David777 said:


> Generally find the modern MLB era annoying given high salaries, constantly changing players that have little allegiance to teams they began with, designated hitters, and more.


The game has changed a lot too in the way it is now played. I'm not saying it is for the better or for the worse but I enjoyed the "mind" game that went on in the game in the previous era. Would the speedster (Lou Brock for example) on first steal second on a 1-2 pitch ? Would the batter bunt with a runner on first to get the runner in scoring position ? With analytics so much involved in the game now the strategy has shifted more to power over finesse.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 20, 2022)

Yep! Loved the game when I was a kid. Played every summer in Little Leaugue and then the Babe Ruth league. 

Favorite player..."Say Hey" Willie Mays with his famous basket catch.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I loved going to Candlestick Park to watch the SF giants. Some home runs to right field went into the SF Bay.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 20, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Yep! Loved the game when I was a kid. Played every summer in Little Leaugue and then the Babe Ruth league.
> 
> Favorite player..."Say Hey" Willie Mays with his famous basket catch.
> 
> ...


I remember watching some games on TV that were played at Candlestick Park and how much the wind was a factor there. Phoenix was the Giants AAA farm team for awhile so I did enjoy following the Giants.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 20, 2022)

Yep...that is what was real fun, when the wind was blowing about 15 mph out to right field. They all were hitting there!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 20, 2022)

When I was a kid I was a very geeky baseball fan and used to play a game named Stratomatic baseball every summer. Each year I would get an updated card set and attempt to replay the previous season. I never did succeed in replaying an entire season but I did develop some math skills by keeping stats of my replay . I thought I was a genius because I learned early on how to calculate a pitchers ERA


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 20, 2022)

My brother and I invented a dice baseball game. We used our baseball cards and created teams. Roll the dice. Snake eyes=triple 3=double 4=single 5=walk 6=out 7=out=8=out 9=double play 10=single 11=double 12=home run.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 20, 2022)

I like to follow the KC Royals....even though they are having a pretty bad season.  I used to attend some of the games when we lived there, and now our rural TV service broadcasts most of their games.


----------



## MrPants (Aug 20, 2022)

When I was in my 20's I volunteered to umpire kids baseball because I had a friend who's daughter was heavily involved in it and they constantly complained about the officiating. I figured I could maybe make a contribution and a difference. 
I did that for about 4 or 5 years and was umpiring in a girl's fast-pitch softball league. Kids between 6 years old and just under 20. Although I did end up having one or two confrontational experiences with coaches/fans, I had many more compliments from parents I did not know because I really cared about the kids and that they both learned about the game & most of all .... had FUN! 
It was NOT an easy job, especially doing tournaments on a weekend. 4 or 5 games in a day when it's sunny & hot and you're wearing heavy, dark clothes, a chest protector & mask standing in the sun for hours on end is pretty thankless but when I look back on it now, I'm both glad and proud of the fact that I did it and hopefully brought something positive to a few kid's summers


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 21, 2022)

I'm a long time LA Dodgers fan, watched them every chance I could in the 80's,90's
I lost interest for awhile went on to other sports e.g tennis
I reconnected with the Dodgers in 2016 when I was "channel surfing" found a game, been watching/rooting for them ever since Sue


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 22, 2022)

I became a baseball fan kind of late in life, a few yrs ago, when I discovered how much much better the camera work was. Actually seeing all the closeups and fast plays, instead of trying to figure out a bunch of ants on the screen As a little kid growing up in Upstate NY I thought the World Series was a contest to see who would get to play the mighty Yankees. Learned to hate the Mets too. Yankees seem kind of tarnished now. But many years in Pgh, followed the Pirates, not doing so well these days  but still some interest. Remember going down to Point St Park with the crowds the time they won the Series.
Then discovered the Diamondbacks about the time I rediscovered baseball. Nice clean young team, cheer for them,  but they just have to kick it up a notch. Rockies just plain boring to me. 
Had hopes for the Astros but thoroughly disgusted at the cheating scandal. Probably no accident that one of the participants is a son of one of the state’s worst shysters.


----------



## Jace (Aug 22, 2022)

O.k...for _"you" sports nuts..._
You can win a bet with...
Do/Did you know...The only _two days of the year _
In which  there are no professional sports games (MLB, NBA, NHL or NFL)
are the _day before and the day after *the Major League All-Star Game.*_


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2022)

Carlos Correa to honor Uvalde survivor Mayah Zamora before Astros game.​
Uvalde shooting survivor Mayah Zamora will throw out the first pitch for tonight's Astros game against the Minnesota Twins. Earlier today, she met with Mattress Mack, who gave her a personalized jersey.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 24, 2022)

Never have been a baseball fan; prefer NBA.


----------



## Moon Rat (Aug 27, 2022)

Inside Miami stadium with roof closed.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 27, 2022)

Not a baseball fan here.  Prefer the NBA.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 27, 2022)

of all team sports, I enjoy baseball the most and will root for the Atlanta Braves.  Sometimes, I admit, the whole ritual of players tugging uniforms, twitching, adjusting gloves/pads and *spitting*  does get tiresome.  Just play the game!  We’d get out of here a lot sooner!


----------



## 911 (Aug 28, 2022)

I used to love baseball when I was in high school and college. When it became all about money, I stopped watching it. My favorite team was the Phillies. When they lost the series to Toronto, that's when I gave up watching baseball. Richie Ashburn was my boyhood hero baseball player. I actually got to meet him and speak with him at a baseball card show. Him and Robin Roberts.

I was drafted in the late rounds by the Dodgers, but I didn't want to waste 8 years playing minor league baseball. My dad was disappointed. He thought I should do it for at least one year, but I wanted to get on with my life and I knew in my heart that I wasn't good enough to play in the major leagues.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 29, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Mets fan here, but I'll root for the Yanks as well since they are a home team.  Not when they play the Mets, however.  As a child, my dad took me to Yankee Stadium regularly, but about age 10 or 11, I fell in love with the Dodgers.  I was utterly frustrated when they went to L.A.  Then, along came my beloved and crazy Mets.


Did you see the Mets old-timers game on Saturday.
Not a fan, totally NY Giants fan,but,both my kids are diehard Mets fans!
I watched it on TV and thought they did such a great job.


----------



## jimintoronto (Aug 29, 2022)

Baseball is the only pro sport where the players spend half the game sitting down and eating, and checking their investments on their I phones. The other half of the game they spend standing around watching the pitcher throw the ball, then the catcher throws it back to him. Once in a while the batter manages to hit  the ball. Yawn.    JimB.


----------



## Bellbird (Aug 29, 2022)

I played baseball at school and loved the game. It hasn't really caught on here but we do have some teams that compete overseas.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 29, 2022)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Did you see the Mets old-timers game on Saturday.
> Not a fan, totally NY Giants fan,but,both my kids are diehard Mets fans!
> I watched it on TV and thought they did such a great job.


Yes.  Terrific game all around and so glad they finally retired Willie Mays number.  Long overdue.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 1, 2022)

I'm a Chicago Cubbie Fan.
It's because of my dad that I became one. 
No one here that I know of ended up to be a White Sox fan.
It doesn't mean that this year I wouldn't root for them to go on to play in the World Series if they get that far.

My Dad wanted to be a pro Baseball pitcher. I kept hearing the story about on my parents wedding day he was nowhere to be found until 
they did. He was at the park playing baseball and almost late for the wedding.
Ever since the late 70's I was watching the Cubs off and on.
The stars back then were Bill Buckner, Dave Kingman, Bruce Sutter, Don Kessinger and Ron Santo.

Now forget it they got rid of good players they needed and are ruining the team more and more.


----------



## TC Steve (Sep 8, 2022)

Yes, I'm fan. Game has changed over the years and I think teams are to reliant on homeruns.
Headed to Yankee Stadium this weekend with my son and daughter. First in person game since COVID.
Go Yankees!!!


----------

